# STOLEN



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Female Vizsla named 'Bo' stolen from home in Durham, UK over the weekend. 
She has a docked tail and a small white mark between her eyes. She is microchipped.

She has been stolen along with tools - PLEASE PLEASE SHARE TO ALL FRIENDS AND FAMILY!!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I was sent this today-


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

It's all over my Facebook, my breeder has shared a few pics. Here's another.










Can't believe this, yet another horrible story. Hope she's found safely and returned to her owner.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

This breaks my heart. I hope that she is returned to you.


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

is there a facebook link i can share?


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone - She isnt mine I just saw it on FB and try and get as many people as I can aware of it.

keep spreading the word everyone!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

shared on my facebook for south cumbria. I really hope and pray that Bo turns up safe and sound, and the low-lifes that took her get caught.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've stickied the thread.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

How horribly sad. I would be sick with worry if something like this happened to our girl.

Prayers that she is found and returned to her family.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

So so sad. Hope Bo is found safe and well, and soon. It's sickening to think that we share this earth with such low life scum who would do this, but unfortunately we do. Keep your little red rockets safe. :'( :'( :'(


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

www.doglost.co.uk/poster.php?dogId=58642#.UmYHm3CkqpV


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

PLEASE LIKE THIS PAGE AND SHARE

https://www.facebook.com/HelpfindBO


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Bo was recovered last night!!! Phew! Relief!

It's posted on the facebook page along with a picture.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep, just seen it on my facebook, absolutely brilliant news ;D, I'll unsticky thread now, and hope I never have to sticky another like it.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Just came on to confirm the good news! How amazing that she is home with her owners!
Best news I have heard in a while!

We just need to get Angel the GSP back to her owner now!


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Out on our walk tonight we heard from a fellow dog walker that Bo had been found. Absolutely amazed and delighted how people have come together to find Bo. Dog owners/lovers are the best


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

She was found left in a village 10 miles from her own . 
Perhaps she became too well known to keep . 
Bo 's owner thanks everyone in the dog and hawk community who got her predicament out there .


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Yayyyy! Wonderful news that she is back!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Great news!! I love a happy ending!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Thats the best news I have heard this week...................brill ;D ;D ;D


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

So pleased bo is home


----------

